# Damn New Yorkers............



## Adam-d (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks to one of you yankess, im missing a few fingers. the EVP hit me with an international dirty bomb! i open my mailbox to a cloud of smoke and a Montecristo #4 and a Jose L Piedra! 


but seriously thanks man!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit:biggrin:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great hit


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great hit


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Adam-d said:


> thanks to one of you yankess, im missing a few fingers. the EVP hit me with an international dirty bomb! i open my mailbox to a cloud of smoke and a Montecristo #4 and a Jose L Piedra!
> 
> but seriously thanks man!


Those are the sticks I promised you from the other board...consider it a warning shot. Sort of "firing for effect" so I know what adjustments to make for a direct hit....


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice hit!!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Those are the sticks I promised you from the other board...consider it a warning shot. Sort of "firing for effect" so I know what adjustments to make for a direct hit....


The other what???  Nice hit on the Ag!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice! 

An all Habana hit is "the stuff dreams are made of".


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

Adam we might have to come together to get this New Yorkers back!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

dj5213 said:


> Adam we might have to come together to get this New Yorkers back!


More "Texas Talk"....


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

an Aggie and a Longhorn getting together:huh::lol:


----------



## Adam-d (Apr 2, 2008)

> an Aggie and a Longhorn getting together


actually me and holland are good buddies from high scholl who have now gone seperate ways. we may not agree on our sports teams, but we are definately BOTL's.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow MOnte #4 Thats a really sweet bomb


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice going pete


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Those sonsabitches are gonna get what's coming to them. Don't you worry.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

forgop said:


> Those sonsabitches are gonna get what's coming to them. Don't you worry.


blah blah blah you still going on about this just admit defeat and Hail all those from NY:helloooo:


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

jitzy said:


> blah blah blah you still going on about this just admit defeat and Hail all those from NY:helloooo:


Umm...no. :lol:

Just wait.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

forgop said:


> Umm...no. :lol:
> 
> Just wait.


NO I wait no more TAP OUT :roflmao:


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

jitzy said:


> NO I wait no more TAP OUT :roflmao:


As I said, there are going to be Rock Bottoms and People's Elbows flying across New York. :whoohoo::whoohoo::whoohoo:


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

NY strikes again.


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice Hit! Check your windage though.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Huskysibe said:


> Nice Hit! Check your windage though.


I don't get it


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

jitzy said:


> I don't get it


That was his reply to my post of: "Those are the sticks I promised you from the other board...consider it a warning shot. Sort of "firing for effect" so I know what adjustments to make for a direct hit...."


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

forgop said:


> As I said, there are going to be Rock Bottoms and People's Elbows flying across New York. :whoohoo::whoohoo::whoohoo:


The only thing flying across NY is a lot of hot air.... :smoke:

Go brush your teeth...


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

The EVP said:


> That was his reply to my post of: "Those are the sticks I promised you from the other board...consider it a warning shot. Sort of "firing for effect" so I know what adjustments to make for a direct hit...."


daaaaaaaaa I'm and idiot sometimes:sorry:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

forgop said:


> As I said, there are going to be Rock Bottoms and People's Elbows flying across New York. :whoohoo::whoohoo::whoohoo:


"Flying across" and "landing in" are two different things. You can fly anything you want "across" NY State airspace, but the moment you land, it's ground-and-pound time on your roody-poo candy-ass ya jabroni!

:biggrin:


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

The EVP said:


> "Flying across" and "landing in" are two different things. You can fly anything you want "across" NY State airspace, but the moment you land, it's ground-and-pound time on your roody-poo candy-ass ya jabroni!
> 
> :biggrin:


I made Mankind himself utter the words "I quit". You've got a beatdown coming up just like it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

forgop said:


> As I said, there are going to be Rock Bottoms and People's Elbows flying across New York. :whoohoo::whoohoo::whoohoo:


Try us.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

serenomike said:


> Try us.


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Dont know whats funnier, the texas ny clash - or the Jabroni's calling the Jabroni's Jabroni....... ROtflmao

Here' comes da boom,,,,,,


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Very nice hit!!! I had a Jose L Piedra for my mom's b-day a few weeks ago.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

KhaoticMedic said:


> Dont know whats funnier, the texas ny clash - or the Jabroni's calling the Jabroni's Jabroni....... ROtflmao
> 
> Here' comes da boom,,,,,,


I think what's hilarious is some new guy talking trash like he's done something to back it up.


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

forgop said:


> I think what's hilarious is some new guy talking trash like he's done something to back it up.


I'm lurking, in the shadows. Waiting:mrcool:


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

serenomike said:


> I'm lurking, in the shadows, screaming "Hey bomb me!!!" :mrcool:


Fixed.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

forgop said:


> Fixed.


Oh....he got you there Mike!!!! LOL


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

forgop said:


> I made Mankind himself utter the words "I quit". You've got a beatdown coming up just like it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


IIRC Mankind never said it. You used a tape recording to cheat. Try again...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Duane needs another spanking










Hmmm--Maybe he likes it a little too much


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

forgop said:


> I think what's hilarious is some new guy talking trash like he's done something to back it up.


Im impressed, no roody poo or jabroni - now Duane - dont fret I will make my mark soon, just been advised choose wisely.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

KhaoticMedic said:


> Im impressed, no roody poo or jabroni - now Duane - dont fret I will make my mark soon, just been advised choose wisely.


I wasn't referring to you. It's the other guy that's jumping up and down, waving his arms to get noticed that he wants bombed.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

you really talk the talk do you walk the walk


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

He's from New York what do you expect all noise no poise, plus he already been slapped once, next time he wont rebuild his mailbox. :frown:


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo (Mar 6, 2007)

KhaoticMedic said:


> Dont know whats funnier, the texas ny clash - or the Jabroni's calling the Jabroni's Jabroni....... ROtflmao
> 
> Here' comes da boom,,,,,,


Just remember bystanders do sometimes get hit. Warming up the silos about to get in this.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

wolfdreamtattoo said:


> Just remember bystanders do sometimes get hit. Warming up the silos about to get in this.


Moo, Mooo, Blah Blah Eh Oh..... If thats a brotherly look out, New York is all around me make sure you level it for another Casino.

:spiderman::baffled:

A NY felt the boom, Texas your turn......


----------

